# 08 Brute Force 750 wont idle



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Took bike out thursday did some water riding bike ran great took it off trailer friday and bike was sputtering and would not idle thought i was maybe just because it was low on gas, refilled with fresh gas and it is still doing the same thing.It will stay running if i hold gas but it doesnt sound good and the higher i rev it puffs of black smoke comes out exhaust...changed spark plugs removed air filter...still no change...any help would be greatly appreciated...also what a great site!:rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You can adjust the idle on them....Here is a link to how to do it.

http://cumberland-mudders.forumotio...ment-on-the-efi-brute-forces08-s-up-t3198.htm


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

yea thought about doing that but there is definetly something wrong with bike because even if i was to adjust idle to keep it running it just sounds bad and sputters


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

not sure what to tell you...


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

sounds like water in the gas, maybe some got in the throttle body or somthing


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

yea guess thats possible not sure...but i was almost emty on gas when i got home and filled tank with fresh gas and tryed to let run for awhile while holding accelerator but it sounded pretty bad... any suggestions?


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I had the same problem riding creeks after about a 1/2hr riding bike started acting funny wouldn't idle same problem seemed like a fouled plug changed plug with no change, leave it for a few days and everything was good, next time out riding the creek filled the bottom end with water and now it time for a rebuild.


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

well i hope iam not in the need of a rebuild...very frustrating


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Could this maybe be a fuel pump problem because i let gas get so low....took it out for test drive in back yard and it just sputters,hesitates,and back fires...still wil not stay running unless i hold down gas...and again even when holding gas steady to keep bike running it just sputters and wants to die?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

are you possibly runnin one one cylinder?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^ Thats what i was gonna ask. Have you checked to see if both plugs are firing?


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yea sounds like it could be....just replaced plugs but didnt check fire...need to do this(both exhaust pipes were hot so i figured they were both firing?)


----------



## mud_dawgs (Apr 6, 2009)

my brute started doing the same this a couple mths ago took it to the shop had to replace the throttle positioning sensor im not sure how to check the sensor to make sure its working correctly


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

heres what it sounds like guys


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Is it carbed? If so the choke plungers my be stuck.

edit: never mind. I see the title says 08 now.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

In the 08 shop manual there is a section that covers self diagnostics. You can run a diagnostic check your self with help from a meter and the manual. The computer is suppose to send out a code like modern day cars do.


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

ok guess i need to find an appropriate meter then...and get busy because i really want to take the family riding.thx..all the help is greatly appreciated.money kinda tight these days...lol


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Do you have a copy of the 08 manual? 

Subscribing members can load it here. Maps and Manuals

The self check looks fairly simple.


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

yea i actually have manual...but prob still need to subscribe..gr8 site


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Well guys been trying to read manual and perform self diag on bike...not as easy as i thoguht...any ideas as to what could be causing all of this...sensors? coil? fuel pump?
almost like the air to fuel ratio not right? a few weeks ago the fi light on my bike did come on but went away?not sure where to start any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Do you have a friend close by with a 08/09 brute 750? You could change the ECU with him just to see if it straightens up.


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

yea it is funnt you say that because i was just thinking about that tonight and i will def try doing this thanks metal man..


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Well Iam still messing with this thing after unplugging all connections and cleaning now I have some how encountered a problem with the belt light coming on and I think its keeping the bike from even turning over...how can i clear this?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

belt ligt wont prevent the engine from turning over. it just limits it to 3300 rpm.


*Belt* Light *Reset*

To *reset*, Remove seat and disconnect the 2 connectors grey and black and reverse them. They are located if sitting on quad in right rear corner. The grey one is not connected to anything, it's just a *reset* plug. Grey into black and black into grey. On top of the CVT cover is a black connector that goes to the switch inside the cover, disconnect that at this time. With the 2 still reversed and the black one disconnected, turn the key to the on, but don't start the quad. Observe the *belt* light. When it stops flashing really fast and starts flashing slow, the *belt* light is *reset*. Turn key off, and put the 2 connectors under the seat back to their original connectors and plug the connector switch for the CVT back in. Your done.


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks phreebsd,
iam embarassed to say i had the black connector and gray connector swapped and that was keeping it from turning over..lol..still having problem with bike i tryed letting it run for awhile the other day and it just died out i kept trying to start it back up but no luck and I did take out plugs just to see if i had water but none was evident...:thinking:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Is it possible the valves are too tight? Have they been checked?

I did not mention this earlier because you say it started suddenly( from one ride to the next) I figured it was electrical but i'm running out of ideas as to what the problem is.

Did you get the chance to swap out the ECU with someone else yet?


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

ok,
Just wanted to say thanks for everyones help and input i poured some gas down the throttle body today and it started up and is idling normal now any reason to this? could i of possibly got air in the system due to low gas?:thinking:


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

mine ran rough this spring after a "wet episode", buddy put me on to Seafoam additive. its like a quad douche, runs great now


----------



## Mud_Dawgs_BigPoppa (May 6, 2009)

it sounded to me like u got a connector wet do u have dielectric grease in all your connectors?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

so is it still running good? or do you have to pour gas in it?


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

So far it is still running good starts up every time all i did was pour gas down the throttle body started it up and it ran great....i did replace the fuel pump relay initially thinking this was the cause but i put old relay back in and it still running no problem? weird? all i can think is maybe i had an air pocket in gas line due to letting the gas get so low:thinking:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

not sure, but its good its running better


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

edtman said:


> mine ran rough this spring after a "wet episode", buddy put me on to Seafoam additive. its like a quad douche, runs great now


me and seafoam are long time friends. great stuff.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats good to hear. Glad she running good now :rockn:


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

just recently istalled k&n air filter will sea foam work with this filter?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

x2 on the sea foam ....yea that filter shouldn't affect how sea foam works....


----------

